# Bull elk, Mission Mountains



## MichaelHodges (Jan 7, 2014)

7D, 300 F4 L IS with Canon 1.4x II.

---------------------

http://michaelhodgesfiction.com/


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi Michael. 
Stunning shot, colours, composition, magnificent animal the lot.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## MichaelHodges (Jan 8, 2014)

Graham, thank you!

I waited all day for this bull to move from a heavily-vegetated river bottom to this open ridge. When a few cow elk trotted up the hill, the bull felt compelled to follow.


----------



## Northstar (Jan 17, 2014)

MichaelHodges said:


> 7D, 300 F4 L IS with Canon 1.4x II.
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> http://michaelhodgesfiction.com/



What a magnificent creature, set against a beautiful backdrop. Great shot!


----------



## MichaelHodges (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks! It was worth the cold.


----------



## Eldar (Jan 18, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Michael.
> Stunning shot, colours, composition, magnificent animal the lot.
> 
> Cheers Graham.


+1 Majestic animal!


----------



## Jeffbridge (Jan 28, 2014)

Fantastic shot!!! Really nice!


----------



## MichaelHodges (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 3, 2014)

Beautiful shot!


----------

